# In Rhodes this summer for one month



## AlexaObr (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi! I am Romanian, living in Canada for 5 years now and last summer I went on vacation to Rhodes for a week with my cousin. I loved every minute there, I met some nice greek people at the beach and on the ferry and went out with them but didn't really stay in touch with anyone. I really like the atmosphere there, people are so kind and it just somehow makes me feel like home. I would like to go again this summer for 2 weeks, maybe extend it to a month, I might even decide to stay longer if I end up liking it enough to want to live there. I would like to see if there's anyone going there this summer who might want to meet up. 

Alexandra


----------

